# New 66 vert owner with a wheel/tire question



## Zax66gto (Jun 3, 2009)

Just bought a 66 Convert on Ebay, waiting for it to arrive. Pictures of it getting loaded into the trailer are attached.

Wheel/tire question... Not a fan of the original tires rims on this car, but wanted to keep the Goat looking period correct, so I ordered a set of 15 inch Wheel Vintiques Rallye 1's/black center caps/chrome trim rings with a set of Coker redline radials not bias ply, and I chose the 235/70 size not the 215/65 size which would have been a more correct diameter. Did I make a mistake? Are these tires going to look silly with the amount of rubber showing? I estimate they will have an entire inch of extra radius, or two inches of overall height. The guy from Summit racing assured me that this was what most guys ordered, but I'm having second thoughts... 

Also, how do I find out how many Starlight black 66 gto verts were produced/still survive? Thanks for your help in advance.

should be here on Wed. I'm pretty fired up. Wanted one of these for 20 years.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the looks of a BIG WIDE tire in the back and a smaller tire up front, gives it that instant "Muscle Car" stance.


----------



## ChuckG (Jan 10, 2009)

If the rims that came on your car are original 14 x 6 and you decide to sell them, please let me know. My 66 convertible originally came with wire wheel hubcaps and I am looking for some original type wheels to replace the Rally 1's that I bought the car with. I have already found the hubcaps. Thanks.
Chuck


----------



## Zax66gto (Jun 3, 2009)

ChuckG said:


> If the rims that came on your car are original 14 x 6 and you decide to sell them, please let me know. My 66 convertible originally came with wire wheel hubcaps and I am looking for some original type wheels to replace the Rally 1's that I bought the car with. I have already found the hubcaps. Thanks.
> Chuck


Sorry Chuck, 

they are the original 14x6's, but I'm saving them to keep the car original. Z


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Anything to fill the huge wheel wells will make the car look better. I hate the empty wheel well look of a car with baby 14's. Do what you want to the car as long as it's reversible. I like the 80's look, without the airshocks, aluminum slots and N50's, but healthy looking meats on the back and normal tires up front, radial TA's.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Zax, Sweet looking 66! Black/red always my favorite. The 15" rallye 1 wheels with the tire combo you picked will look fine!!!!!! Eric:cheers


----------



## Zax66gto (Jun 3, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Zax, Sweet looking 66! Black/red always my favorite. The 15" rallye 1 wheels with the tire combo you picked will look fine!!!!!! Eric:cheers


Thanks Jetstang and Eric Animal, I appreciate your guidance... I just hope it looks as good in person. I'll tell you I posted the same pics on another forum that I frequent and these things have a pretty broad appeal. Nothing beats some good old American Iron. Wednesday is D day - I've never bought something sight unseen, this could be the beginning of a disaster story, but I hope not! Z


----------



## Zax66gto (Jun 3, 2009)

jetstang said:


> Anything to fill the huge wheel wells will make the car look better. I hate the empty wheel well look of a car with baby 14's. Do what you want to the car as long as it's reversible. I like the 80's look, without the airshocks, aluminum slots and N50's, but healthy looking meats on the back and normal tires up front, radial TA's.


The 235/70/15's did not clear the front chrome trim during turns, sent them back and put 215/65/15's on the front with 235/70/15's in the rear... the stance looks good. Took it to my first car show this weekend in Topsfield, MA... lotta fun, lotta compliments, lotta cool cars...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

ZAX, You did really well with that car. I contacted the owner during the auction, as I was considering its purchase. I have two GTO's already, though and not enough room. I did not bid. The special thing about your car is that it is mostly original, and not messed with, along with low mileage. I fell in love with it for it's killer color combination, and its honest condition. The seller appeared to be a straight up and honest guy. It's a gorgeous car. If I had won it, I was planning on putting HURST wheels on it, price be damned. Enjoy the car, and please, please, please,,,,,keep it original and don't "upgrade" it!!!! Very few unmolested '66 'verts running around as nice as yours.....
Jeff


----------



## Zax66gto (Jun 3, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> ZAX, You did really well with that car. I contacted the owner during the auction, as I was considering its purchase. I have two GTO's already, though and not enough room. I did not bid. The special thing about your car is that it is mostly original, and not messed with, along with low mileage. I fell in love with it for it's killer color combination, and its honest condition. The seller appeared to be a straight up and honest guy. It's a gorgeous car. If I had won it, I was planning on putting HURST wheels on it, price be damned. Enjoy the car, and please, please, please,,,,,keep it original and don't "upgrade" it!!!! Very few unmolested '66 'verts running around as nice as yours.....
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff! I am probably going to have the trim on the rear deck removed and have the edges painted... the paint job looks great, but the body guy did not remove all of the trim, so you have a few minor irratations, I'll get those fixed. I don't plan on doing much, but I do have a noisy lifter I'm having looked at on Thurs. The rear seal leaks, so I was considering a rebuild to factory spec... what is your opinion on that move in terms of "molesting" the car? Does a stock rebuild count? what about if I bump the compression down a hair for 93 octane and bump the cam a hair to compensate?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A sock rebuild is fine, but go with the smallest overbore possible to save cylinder thickness. Check out Ross Pistons for compression control: They make dished pistons so you will be at 9 or 9.5 compression with your stock, correct heads. Just did a buddie's 389 that way and it screams and runs on 89 octane. The next one I do for myself will have dished pistons. Stick with Pontiac parts and you'll be ok with the other stuff. An 068 grind Pontiac GTO cam (tripower spec) would be a good upgrade, as would a trip0ower. KEEP ALL YOUR OLD ORIGINAL PARTS. If the car were mine (and I DID price out the shipping costs from east Kansas to CA!) I would pull the motor, reseal it with a Viton crank seal (call Ames), replace the timing chain and gears, and replace other gaskets. I would leave the heads on, and probably run octane boost. If it does have under 120k miles, I really doubt it needs a rebuild. I pulled the motor out of my '67 convertible in 1988 because it had a burnt valve....the engine had 173000 miles on it, but was mint inside. All it needed was a valve job and timing chain. But, I rebuilt it anyway with a .030 overbore, etc. It was a lot of $$$ spent with no real gain. Keep posting, we're all here to help. And, if you ever wanna sell it.....


----------

